# Rare Color option? please help



## mikeGrindersMachine (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have a 68 gto numbers matching purchased from second owner who has owned it since 1977. I have done some restoration work to it, but I don;t know if I should go all the way and color match the numbers. currlenty itis solor red with white interior. It is suppose to be mayfair maize with a white vinyl top and white interior. My question is...how rare is that and has anyone seen them. I see a lot of maize and black vinyl but yet to come across maize/white/white.


----------



## mikeGrindersMachine (Sep 21, 2013)

here are some pics of it, should I change it?


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

It's hard to tell the condition of the paint from the pictures you posted, but if it's still real nice I wouldn't change it.
If you were going to paint the car anyway, that would be another story.
If you like the Mayfair Maize, and are painting the car, then go for it.
I stayed with the original Aleutian Blue and teal interior when I had my car painted, but opted to leave the teal vinyl top off.
I love the blue with the teal interior, (luckily blue is my favorite color) but not a fan of vinyl tops. My feeling was that I saved the trim pieces and it could always be added. 
Putting the original color on the car might make it worth a couple of bucks more on resale, but for me personally it would have to be a color I liked. 
I didn't buy or do my car for the next guy. I've had it for about 17 years, and unless something changes, it will be my kids selling it when I'm gone.
But if you plan on selling the car anytime soon, you may want to factor that in to the decision.
Mayfair Maize isn't my top choice of colors, but it might look really nice with the top and interior.
A friend of mine just bought a Carousel Red 69 convertible. I'll probably be stoned for saying this here, but Carousel Red is not on my list of favorite colors either. I remember when the 69's were new, and although I loved GTO's even back then, I didn't care for the Carousel Red color from the first time I saw it.
My friend's car has the parchment interior and white top. I have to admit that although I was never a fan of the color, it really looks fantastic in that combination.
Having grown up in NYC, I think every Carousel Red 69 I had ever seen back then had black interior. The lighter interior really changed my mind about the color more than 4 decades later, and the white top really sets it off.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've seen Mayfair Maize and Parchment before, and to me, it looks great on '65's only. It just doesn't work for a '68. That said, If I were going to re-do the car, I'd go original. But, as stated, if it's a nice driver now, leave it alone. Have you priced a paint job lately? Particularly, a complete color change?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

If the paint is in good shape, I'd be inclined to leave it as it is. That looks like Matador red and looks good with the Parchment interior. 

BTW... Carousel "red" is orange. In fact, it's the exact same paint mix as Chevy's Hugger Orange.


----------



## Downtownbrown (Sep 9, 2013)

I think Mayfair Maize with a white top and white interior would look nice and you definately wont see your twin very often.
I tend to like unique color combo's but thats just me.
Red definately looks good and has more of a racy/sporty look to it.
Its really up to you


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

That is a great looking car. Recommend you keep it just like you have it now. Some day you will need a new paint job and you can re-assess your options then. Matt


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

What color is "Mayfair Maize"? (i.e. Carousel red is actually orange). I will agree with everyone here.....if you are building the car for you, go with what you like. If you are a purist or are only concerned with resale value, then go through the expensive and time consuming process of painting it "Mayfair Maize". In my humble opinion, red is the way to go...lol.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, I have seen "Mayfair Maize".....go with the red!


----------

